# Fleet vs Dulcolax stimulant laxative pills



## BeckyF (Apr 24, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone noticed a difference between the two. Do you find one stronger than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know about difference except they just work differently etc. but that's just me. i had to stop doing enemas because they don't always come out and depending on the size of the enema i end up retaining some of the water. not fun and very uncomfortable and seemed to me unhealthy.

one word of caution about fleets. the fda recently issued a black box warning on them and similar products. you definitely don't want to use more than one a day. when i used them i always emptied out the sodium solution and replaced it with warm water:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/SafetyInformation/SafetyAlertsforHumanMedicalProducts/ucm380833.htm


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

It is probably entirely psychological, but I find the Dulcolax pills to be stronger than the Fleet stimulant laxative pills or any of the generic equivalents. I always buy the Dulcolax version, even though all of these products should be the exact same thing - 5 mg. of bisacodyl.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sean--for me the brand name dulcolax pills work so much better than the generic. even though yes, as you said, they all should be the same with the 5 mg of bisacodyl. the brand name is so much more expensive but worth it. in my experience.


----------

